# Aussies Kill 150 Taliban



## Wildcat (Sep 13, 2006)

Thought this info might interest some people here.
Aussie troops kill 150 Taliban fighters - Yahoo!7 News


----------



## Erich (Sep 13, 2006)

STEAM ROLL THOSE MAGGOTS !


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 13, 2006)

You guys rock!!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 14, 2006)

Hell yea...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2006)

Good another 150 scum not to worry about!


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 14, 2006)

Well done


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2006)

There is 150 more that we don't have to worry about (but the 10,800 virgins will have something to worry about...)


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## Matt308 (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 14, 2006)

How the hell can scum not be censored but d ick is????


----------



## evangilder (Sep 15, 2006)

But scum can be dirt or sludge, like pond scum, or soap scum. I think the familiar name for Richard shouldn't be censored though.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 15, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> There is 150 more that we don't have to worry about (but the 10,800 virgins will have something to worry about...)



Just send them my way


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 27, 2006)

Aussie Diggers do their job. Also read yesterday in local newspaper 2 more Australian soldiers to be decorated for valour from Afghanistan actions. Press hasn't given the names just a small clipping in the news


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 27, 2006)

Simple Home Coming for Aussie Soldier was in paper here in Brisbane. He is with 2/14th Cavalary Regiment and was met at the airport in Brisbane by his wife and 8 kids. Soldier had been in Iraq for 6 months. One wonders he must have been one busy digger before going overseas


----------



## Erich (Nov 27, 2006)

I wonder how smart that was to post the chaps familie for all the world to see ?

hmmmmmmmm Taliban IMPALeMENT ! ~ sounds like an appetizer


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 29, 2006)

Erich said:


> I wonder how smart that was to post the chaps familie for all the world to see ?
> 
> hmmmmmmmm Taliban IMPALeMENT ! ~ sounds like an appetizer



You are correct erich. I wasn't thinking so i removed the photo at your request


----------



## evangilder (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks Emac.


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 29, 2006)

evangilder said:


> Thanks Emac.



Nothing to thank me for. I made an error of judgement and some one pointed it out. I sat and thought to myself i would not exactly appreciate my wife and kids photo splashed on the net on a website. so i removed it. thanks for pointing out my error and thoughtless action


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 29, 2006)

Its a different world today. Wonder what tomorrow will bring...


----------

